# im about 30 seconds from driving my car to the junk yard



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i cant get off this goddamn bolt to fill the tranny.....i have every tool i need to strip the car to the frame, but i dont have the one tool to get the (allen-key-like) tranny fill bolt out. ive tried everything, and the bolt is about 2 more attempts from being stripped  that and the clutch is too spongey to even drive 




but i cant wait to get another coupe b13 :thumbup: [/rant]


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> i cant get off this goddamn bolt to fill the tranny.....i have every tool i need to strip the car to the frame, but i dont have the one tool to get the (allen-key-like) tranny fill bolt out. ive tried everything, and the bolt is about 2 more attempts from being stripped  that and the clutch is too spongey to even drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where on LI are you?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ummmm patience?

Why did you keep trying until it was almost stripped and do it the correct way :dumbass: and get **my'02altima** to help you


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

**my'02altima** said:


> Where on LI are you?


central nassua...know any good junk yard around here  



lol


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> ummmm patience?
> 
> Why did you keep trying until it was almost stripped and do it the correct way :dumbass:


when i get mad i usually dont think before i act. this one bolt got me soooooo pissed off


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

this motherfucker right here  its not strippped but its not a perfect square anyomore


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

gnaw at it with your gold teef.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> gnaw at it with your gold teef.


naw, cant be puttin scratches in mah teefs


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cant you go rent a tool at an auto shop or from a mechanic?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> Cant you go rent a tool at an auto shop or from a mechanic?


never thought of that....ill ask momma dukes if i can borrow her land-yacht to go up to the new autzone 


edit: never thought of it, cuz ive gotten the bolt out before, with out this much of a problem, and that was only a few weeks ago (when i replaced the LCA and rt.sde axle)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Is it that you can't get a good grip on it or is it seized? If it is get some WD-40 or some other rust breaking lubricant and spray it heavily let it soak in for a while then take her loose


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Dude! The wrench you are looking for is a 3/8th inch drive rachet! The rachet fits perfectly in that hole and allows you to take it out. For the record, the drain plug uses a 1/2 inch drive rachet. Pretty good idea, I think.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol alien drive. Pwned ^^^


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you go to auto zone or advance or anything like that they have loner tools they will let you use.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> lol alien drive. Pwned ^^^


its not an allen drive from the looks of it it looks like its square. and from the pic it look like he has sprayed alot of wd40 on it


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> its not an allen drive from the looks of it it looks like its square. and from the pic it look like he has sprayed alot of wd40 on it


its not an allen. and the entire bottom of the tranny is heavily soaked with wd40/luuuube, it sat like that and it still wouldnt move. a 3/8s is too small, and a 1/2 is too big  the closest thing i could use was the 3/8s drive shaft :-/


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

The square part of the 3/8th inch rachet should fit that. If it doesn't, try finding a rachet that's fairly new, or just buy a cheap new one. Yours might be a bit worn.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

well im about 92% sure the car is DEAD. i finally got the bolt out, and filled the tranny, and it seemed to make it worse :thumbdwn: 


idk im gonna wait till my dad gets home and see what he says.....i hate this fucking POS...but dont get me wrong i cant wait to get another B13 coupe 


edit: the engine runs fine and strong, but i think the starter is dying, and the altenator is dying (its COVERED in oil) and the tranny is toast. other than that its in decent shape :dunno: yet


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sell it off while u still can?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> sell it off while u still can?


i doubt i could sell it very quick . its had a for sale sign in the back window for a few good weeks now, and no calls. nobody lubs my sentra 


lol...i still have to get an expert opinion on it. if its not worth fixing, then ill sell it ASAP. if it is, ill be looking into a 4 >> 5 spd swap....time to search the sentra froum


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> i doubt i could sell it very quick . its had a for sale sign in the back window for a few good weeks now, and no calls. nobody lubs my sentra
> 
> 
> lol...i still have to get an expert opinion on it. if its not worth fixing, then ill sell it ASAP. if it is, ill be looking into a 4 >> 5 spd swap....time to search the sentra froum



yea, but how much u sellin it for?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> yea, but how much u sellin it for?


not as much as i wanted to a week ago  everything just broke at once


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

A used tranny won't be hard to find at a junk yard, neither should an alternator... just look for an alternator that looks new. A lot of people buy new alternators right before their cars die. before you go buying a new starter, try whacking the solenoid with a wrench or any blunt object, sometimes that's all it needs. A used starter probably wouldn't be too hard to locate either if you need, and would work fine. I guess you might be better off buying a new alternator if you cant find a really nice-looking used one. I'm curious as to why your alternator would be soaked in oil, that might mean you have serious problems... anyway keep us posted. It sounds like the car is worth fixing to me, sure with older cars you get hung up once in awhile. But when you notice you're losing compresson in cylinders and stuff, stop spending money on it...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> this motherfucker right here  its not strippped but its not a perfect square anyomore


 u used a 1/2 bracker bar..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

hit me up if u need a hand with the car


----------

